
Nomadlist has inaccurate data,blocking ppl who tried to correct them. farniee - nomadshit
https://imgur.com/a/QSSbH
======
TailorJones
not a link

~~~
nomadshit
[https://anonimage.net/image/W1c2YW7dvp](https://anonimage.net/image/W1c2YW7dvp)

